# new livestock at HAW



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Stopped by Houston Aquarium Warehouse today and looks like Dan got some new stock for our planted tank.

Here’s the list.
celestial danio, threadfin rainbow, green neon tetra, asian rummy nose, dwarf neon rainbow, plenty of botia striata, harlequin rasbora, german blue rams, and of coarse wall of discus. 

Kevin, the blue rams are calling for you. They look very nice man.

I really need to set my tanks up soon.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Just curious because I sell some of these fish online.. What are the prices, if you remember?

--Nikolay


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

Is their much difference between the botia strita and the Botia almorhae (yo yo loach)? Are they compatible with each other? Do they consume little snails better than the yo yo?


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

niko said:


> Just curious because I sell some of these fish online.. What are the prices, if you remember?
> 
> --Nikolay


Nikolay,
I'm don't remember the prices but can find out for you.



> Is their much difference between the botia strita and the Botia almorhae (yo yo loach)? Are they compatible with each other? Do they consume little snails better than the yo yo?


Glen,
According to the link below they are peaceful. But I'm no expert on them.

http://www.loaches.com/species-index/botia-almorhae

http://www.loaches.com/species-index/botia-striata


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

curses......my weakness german blue rams. How much, I hope Dan is at least half of what Fish Gallery prices are for these.


----------



## GulfCoastDiscus (Feb 14, 2005)

I also have Furcata Rainbows. Very nice.

Monday..I have Gold Rams coming in.

Kevin, u would be surprise.hehehe


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Dan, thanks for letting us know! You have the 'missing puzzle' which I need for my layouts, hehe! Especially the rams. Will definitely stop by later this week Or next if you are closed for Thanksgiving!


***UPDATE***Stopped by Dan's today and boy, people are still hoarding his place even during Thanksgiving^^ The place looks great with many tanks up and running. The two large tanks by the entrance house really cool fish from South America. He also has many cool new fish. The price is of course unbeatable! For pricing, please PM Mr.Dan himself. I think he also has websites up running. 

Kevin, you better get those rams cus I already got some


----------



## krisvalkyrie (Sep 1, 2008)

Those rams are gorgeous. 

I couldn't resist the rainbows though...

I have 4 species of rainbows in my planted tank and they make me so happy with their displays.


----------



## Complexity (Aug 11, 2008)

GulfCoastDiscus said:


> I also have Furcata Rainbows. Very nice.


I am normally not a rainbow fan, but these fish are incredible!

I can't wait until my tank settles down from the move. I've put a moratorium on any new fish until it's all settled (it's cycled now!), and then I was hoping to add a few interesting fish to the tank.

Do they need to be in schools?

Dan, would you mind sending me a PM with their price and the price of about 5-7 Botia striata? Thank you!

TNguyen, I did a lot of research on Botia striata, and they are my personal second best choice for a planted community tank with Chain Loaches being the first. Both stay small (chain loaches more so), are peaceful, prefer to hang out in schools, help with snail control, and are overall really fun fish.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Was just at Dan's and he has some cool new fish, including the blood red pencilfish Bush was looking for Couldn't help myself getting some; better get them while they last

There are also ruby tetras, many cool looking plecoes, and apistoes. More new fish to come later accoding to Dan.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks a lot Paul. I have been looking for some pencilfish for some time now.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey Dan you got any more of the super tiny driftwood?

working on a 8" cube and need some tiny hardscape.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Hahahahaha.... yeah it's for a little cube.

Problem is the cube is 8" square so I need some tiny tiny but branchy dw.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

eklikewhoa said:


> Hey Dan you got any more of the super tiny driftwood?
> 
> working on a 8" cube and need some tiny hardscape.


whoa, looks who came out of hiding! It better be for a planted tank. No baits!


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Hahahahaha.... yeah it's for a little cube.

Problem is the cube is 8" square so I need some tiny tiny but branchy dw.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Thought to post some pix I took of my fish, some of which I got from Dan.....such as cardinal tetras, ruby tetras, and others. I will post pix of other fish as well in the future. BTW, Dan, the ruby tetras are coloring real nicely


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Paul I need some CRS when you get them to breed rayer:. I need to go check out those ruby tetras.


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

Do the Ruby Tetras school as well as the Rummynosed? Looking for something for my newly set up 29gallon.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Here are some more pix:









Ruby tetras including lighter colored stragglers.









Ruby tetra.









Baby CRS...about 5mm long now.









Cardinals and rubies.

The ruby tetras are coloring up REALLY well! Dan did tell me there were some stragglers in the mix as can be seen from the lighter color tetras. But they also look kindda cool and very similar to the rubies. Maybe a subspecies??? Anyhow, that's all for now. Enjoy

And yes, Bush, I will try to hook u up once the CRS babies are bigger.

Rubies are very small fish, staying at or a little under 1 inch. They school very nicely, too!


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Paul Higashikawa said:


> The ruby tetras are coloring up REALLY well! Dan did tell me there were some stragglers in the mix as can be seen from the lighter color tetras. But they also look kindda cool and very similar to the rubies. Maybe a subspecies??? Anyhow, that's all for now. Enjoy
> 
> And yes, Bush, I will try to hook u up once the CRS babies are bigger.
> 
> Rubies are very small fish, staying at or a little under 1 inch. They school very nicely, too!


Thanks man I appreciate that. The lighter fish are also rubies _Axelrodia riesei _. They will lose the redness if the water is too hard for them.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Will have to check out the rubys this weekend! My shipment for more R. espei from Invertz Factory fell through bec they had a fungus issue in one of their espei tanks. 

You know Paul the combo of cardinals and rubys together is rather pleasing to the eye.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

@Bush: You know, I came across that information while doing searches for them on-line, too. But the thing is, they already looked different from the majority of fish in the bunch at Dan's. Also, now they still look different even though all the fish have since colored up. If I remember vaguely, Dan did say there were hitch-hikers(lighter colored fish) in the bunch. So we'll see.

@Bun: I am liking the combination of cardinal and ruby so far as well The cards are like their bigger brethrens. This is my first time ever keeping cardinals and I have to say they are gaining my affections! They are very outgoing and not shy like the green neons, which I also got from Dan. I left those in a tank with open layout style which I hope will make them less shy in time


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Paul Higashikawa said:


> @Bush: You know, I came across that information while doing searches for them on-line, too. But the thing is, they already looked different from the majority of fish in the bunch at Dan's. Also, now they still look different even though all the fish have since colored up. If I remember vaguely, Dan did say there were hitch-hikers(lighter colored fish) in the bunch. So we'll see.


Kool. I am going to go check them out this weekend.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

HAW has got in some nice Boraras merah and maculatus.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Dan has got in some CRS and CBS in.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

HoustonFishFanatic said:


> Dan has got in some CRS and CBS in.


CRS? cherry red shrimp? crystal red shrimp?
What's CBS?


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Crystal Red Shrimp and Crystal Black Shrimp.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

I realize people may want them just bec they fancy shrimp but how are these guys as tank cleaners?


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Bunbuku said:


> I realize people may want them just bec they fancy shrimp but how are these guys as tank cleaners?


They won't do much.

Best tank cleaners are a good team of amano shrimps, nerite snails, ocats, excel, a hose and yourself.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

RCS tend to work good too. 


I stopped by Dans this past weekend... Awesome discus!


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

The RCS are good in the aspect that they will breed in our tanks and overwhelm the algae with numbers.

Many of you have heard me lately brag upon a new discovery of mine with the little Goby that I purchased that destroys the algae. this little guy is amazing and made short work of a lot of algae.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

kwc1974 said:


> The RCS are good in the aspect that they will breed in our tanks and overwhelm the algae with numbers.
> 
> Many of you have heard me lately brag upon a new discovery of mine with the little Goby that I purchased that destroys the algae. this little guy is amazing and made short work of a lot of algae.


You stopped just short of the info. What is the little algae destroying Goby?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Saw those... awesome little guys!


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Tex Gal said:


> You stopped just short of the info. What is the little algae destroying Goby?


sorry

Its is a Stiphodon sp., there is a good thread about them on APC

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/fish-planted-aquarium/45523-red-neon-goby.html


----------



## screename (Jan 4, 2005)

will it shrimp babies?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Almost positive.


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

If it will eat bba you could make a few $$$ breeding them.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

I have these guys in the tank with some cherry shrimp and some of them are really small, I have yet to see the goby munch on any. The mouth on this goby does not appear to lend well to a preditor, but there could be a chance.


----------

